

"The skeptical and the secular also need stories of martyrdom..." - another
http://movies.nytimes.com/2010/05/28/movies/28agora.html

======
another
And another review in The Guardian:

<http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2010/apr/22/agora-review>

Good luck finding it in theatres, of course.

------
etherael
Best film I've seen in a very long time, the story of Hypatia is the first
thing I heard of as a child that made me wary, skeptical and somewhat hostile
to religion.

Nowadays we're swimming in a sea of media with the same message.

